# honda Sq install



## chinaman (Mar 3, 2011)

*Honda Civic FD SQ install!*

showing you my ride, Honda Civic 08
speakers: Flux Audio RC series (Germany)
amplifiers: 2 Phoenix Gold Ti800.4
Sub: Phoenix Gold Ti 12"
HU: Pioneer DEX-P99RS
power regulator: Bewith R-70A
wires and interconnects: Stinger/Tchernov/Puresonic
Batteries: Stinger spv 35 and spv 20
installer: BLUEPRINT CONCEPT AUDIO









Flux Audio RC series








woodworks, amps and sub
















Bewith R-70a audio regulator, to keep the current at 14.4v steady








HU:









video links:
Flux RC series playing "Brombo" - YouTube
Flux Audio RC series - YouTube
Flux RC series singing Anous Dourados-Ana Caram - YouTube
Flux RC series playing "Brombo" - YouTube
Flux Audio RC series playing Throne Room "Star Wars" - YouTube

thanks for viewing!


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful drivers, never seen them before.


----------



## chinaman (Mar 3, 2011)

slowsedan01 said:


> Beautiful drivers, never seen them before.


they're from Germany! www.flux-audio.com


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

Those are fantastic sounding drivers, extremely accurate and detailed. Natan Budiono was running those at SBN in his suzuki this year and I had a chance to listen to them.


----------



## chinaman (Mar 3, 2011)

Flux RC series playing Michael Ruff - YouTube


----------



## ek9cv5 (Jan 12, 2012)

Very nice set up, those new pg look sweet.


----------



## chinaman (Mar 3, 2011)

ek9cv5 said:


> Very nice set up, those new pg look sweet.


they're nice and very powerful


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Pare, magunda ng pillars.


----------



## chinaman (Mar 3, 2011)

robert_wrath said:


> Pare, magunda ng pillars.


thanks!


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Where in the Phiippines are you from ChinaMan?


----------



## chinaman (Mar 3, 2011)

robert_wrath said:


> Where in the Phiippines are you from ChinaMan?


Quezon City, Metro Manila boss! come down and visit us here


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Haven't been there in decades. I have family in Tarlac.


----------



## chinaman (Mar 3, 2011)

robert_wrath said:


> Haven't been there in decades. I have family in Tarlac.


come visit us sometime bra


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

very nice, close up shots of the pillars and door?


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

nice... I know another Civic owner who'll be keen to see this.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Love the new phoenix gold stuff. Nice looking setup. You should post those vids to the virtual auditioning section.


----------



## chinaman (Mar 3, 2011)

new speaker grills:


----------



## abdulwq (Aug 17, 2008)

nice work specially the a pillars.


----------



## abdulwq (Aug 17, 2008)

never heard of flux audio


----------



## chinaman (Mar 3, 2011)

abdulwq said:


> never heard of flux audio


Flux Audio Home - Flux Audio

they are from germany!


----------



## chinaman (Mar 3, 2011)

EMMA results










install by Blueprint Concept Audio
https://www.facebook.com/blueprintmobileaudio


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Very nice install! Congrats on the awards.

I still don't get why people post videos of a car audio system to show SQ? Microphones on the video cameras and the crappy speakers people use to play the video kills all SQ?


----------



## chinaman (Mar 3, 2011)

BowDown said:


> Very nice install! Congrats on the awards.
> 
> I still don't get why people post videos of a car audio system to show SQ? Microphones on the video cameras and the crappy speakers people use to play the video kills all SQ?


thanks man! about the videos, they are just for kicks man and i totally agree with you that celphone cameras have crappy mics.


----------



## BurnOut956 (Sep 3, 2007)

I like what you did with the doors. How much did you spend for those flux speakers? Im from Pampanga


----------



## chinaman (Mar 3, 2011)

BurnOut956 said:


> I like what you did with the doors. How much did you spend for those flux speakers? Im from Pampanga


99.5k php or 2,313 usd


----------



## kennedy1995 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey, this is exactly what I plan on doing with my truck, 3 way in the front and a sub in a sealed box under the back seats. Do you happen to have a wiring diagram that you could pm me or just upload here? It would be a huge help since it will be my first build.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Congrats dude on the awards.

Nice instal.....


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Me likes.


----------

